
Jóhann Jóhannsson Dies at 48 - salutis
http://variety.com/2018/film/news/johann-johannsson-dead-dies-theory-of-everything-sicario-1202694567/
======
qubex
Oh crap. His IBM 1401 is a favourite of mine, I had recommended it on a thread
here about making computer busses make sounds audible on radios just weeks
ago. I was listening to Fordlandia on my latest long haul flight just days
ago.I’m saddened by this.

